# Contacts plated with something other than silver?



## brockles (Apr 8, 2022)

I've got some at a guess 30-40 year old contactors with screw in contacts, that screw onto the little busbars. The contacts themselves are soldered onto copper screws. I put them into some patio cleaner(18%HCL) and the solution has gone a yellow/green colour overnight and the contacts themselves are starting to show copper at the surface. 
Is it possible the contacts are plated with something other than silver or something else going on here?


----------



## kurtak (Apr 8, 2022)

brockles said:


> I've got some at a guess 30-40 year old contactors with screw in contacts, that screw onto the little busbars.


Pictures would be helpful/nice


brockles said:


> I put them into some patio cleaner(18%HCL) and the solution has gone a yellow/green colour overnight


Nickel would be my "guess"

Kurt


----------

